# Is MBA from ICFAI,Tripura recognised by WES?



## Raje (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi folks, please can you advise if MBA from ICFAI,Tripura recognised by WES?
I have done a correspondence course (distance learning) from ICFAI University, Tripura.
Is it recognised by WES for Canada immigration. Can I claim for points in this Masters degree.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Did you bother checking their website?


----------



## Raje (Mar 4, 2016)

colchar said:


> Did you bother checking their website?


Yes I did. 
I found Tripura University , however did not find ICFAI University , Tripura. 

ICFAI University , Tripura is recognised by UGC University Grants Commission, but I donno if the distance learning program is recognised by WES :-|


----------



## Harsh14 (Jun 30, 2016)

Raje, Mine is the same case. Have u already done WES ?


----------

